
Catena: SQL on a blockchain - guifortaine
https://github.com/pixelspark/catena
======
misterdata
Hey, that's my project! :-) Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548174)

